# Unusual flicker/ghosting on a Phillips tv



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

A friend of mine has a 47" Phillips TV (sorry, not sure of further specifications on it except that it was bought at Sam's Club about a year ago) that will flicker about every two seconds, but only on the left 60% of the screen. The flicker will be of recent images. For example, when I was first looking at it it was turned to Judge Alex for about ten minutes. I switched it to The Bold And The Beautiful and it was still flickering Judge Alex for at least the next 15 minutes.
Here's the interesting part, if the TV was displaying ANY type of overlaying display then the flickering would completely stop. What my friend has been doing for the last little while is toggling the volume up and down every second or two to keep the volume display on the screen.
Any one heard of this? I wasn't able to find anything on google. I'd like to be able to fix it for him myself instead if referring him to a repair shop.

#)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am assuming he is using DirecTV.

If you have an OTA antenna, switch to that on the TV and see if the same problem exists. If it does it is the TV, if not, it is the receiver.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Most TVs have a one year warranty that covers the product starting at the date of purchase. As long as the time limit on the warranty hasn't expired and your friend still has the sales receipt the TV will be covered by the warranty.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> I am assuming he is using DirecTV.
> 
> If you have an OTA antenna, switch to that on the TV and see if the same problem exists. If it does it is the TV, if not, it is the receiver.


 Yes DirecTV. No OTA, But it does it with the dvd player too. My first thought was to swap the d12 with one in the other room and the problem stayed with the TV. Definitely the TV.

#)


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> Most TVs have a one year warranty that covers the product starting at the date of purchase. As long as the time limit on the warranty hasn't expired and your friend still has the sales receipt the TV will be covered by the warranty.


 The way he said "about a year ago" led me to believe it was closer to a year and a half ago, but I didn't press the issue. To be completely honest, he'll probably just but a new TV instead of "bothering" with a warrantee. If this is indeed the case, I'll be the Phillips and I'll still want to fix it.


#)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DB Stalker said:


> Yes DirecTV. No OTA, But it does it with the dvd player too. My first thought was to swap the d12 with one in the other room and the problem stayed with the TV. Definitely the TV.
> 
> #)


Definitely sounds like the TV. If they will not fix this under warranty I would not spend the money to fix it. You could spend half of a new ones price and it go out again in a few months.
Lots of sales on right now for ones that size.


----------

